# Fantapronostici Euro 2016: Fase Finale



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

*OTTAVI DI FINALE*

*Svizzera-Polonia 
Croazia-Portogallo 
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 
Francia-Irlanda 
Germania-Slovacchia
Ungheria-Belgio 
Italia-Spagna
Inghilterra-Islanda
*
Entriamo quindi nella fase a eliminazione diretta della competizione e di conseguenza cambia leggermente il regolamento e il calcolo dei punteggi.
Dovete pronosticare il risultato esatto (Es. 1-1 2-0 ecc.) e la squadra che passa il turno (preferibilmente la scrivete accanto al risultato tra parentesi). In caso di risultato esatto indovinato sono 5 punti, nel caso si indovini solo l'esito dell'incontro (1 X o 2) si guadagnano 2 punti, se indovinate anche la squadra che passa il turno ricevete un punto in più di bonus. Avete tempo fino a sabato 25 ( ore 15). 
Si comincia!!! 

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia *1-2
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 3-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 3-0
Ungheria-*Belgio *1-3
*Italia*-Spagna 1-0 (atto di fede, non ce la faccio a pronosticare una sconfitta)
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 2-0


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia* 0-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 3 - 2
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2 - 0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2 - 1
*Germania*-Slovacchia 3 -0
Ungheria-*Belgio* 1 - 3
Italia-*Spagna* 0 - 2
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1 - 0


----------



## BB7 (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia* 01
*Croazia*-Portogallo 1-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-1
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-*Belgio* 0-2
Italia-*Spagna* 0-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-2 POLONIA
Croazia-Portogallo 2-0 CROAZIA
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 GALLES
Francia-Irlanda 3-1 FRANCIA
Germania-Slovacchia 1-0 GERMANIA
Ungheria-Belgio 1-2 BELGIO
Italia-Spagna 1-1 ITALIA
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0 INGHILTERRA


----------



## diavolo (23 Giugno 2016)

*Svizzera*-Polonia 1-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-*Belgio* 1-1
*Italia*-Spagna 2-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-0


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia * 0-2
*Croazia*-Portogallo 3-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 3-0 
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-1
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-1
*Ungheria*-Belgio 1-0
Italia-*Spagna* 1-2 (poca scaramanzia  )
Inghilterra-*Islanda* 0-1


----------



## Nicco (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia* 1-1
Croazia-Portogallo 3-1
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
Francia-Irlanda 2-0
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-Belgio 1-3
*Italia*-Spagna 0-0
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 (POLONIA)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 (CROAZIA)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (GALLES)
Francia-Irlanda 2-1 (FRANCIA)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (GERMANIA)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-3 (BELGIO)
Italia-Spagna 0-0 (ITALIA)
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-0 (INGHILTERRA)


----------



## Liuke (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia *0-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 1-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-*Belgio *0-2
Italia-*Spagna *0-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-0


----------



## Milo (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia* 0-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 1-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 1-1
Ungheria-*Belgio* 0-1
*Italia*-Spagna 2-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-0


----------



## Butcher (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia* 1-2
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-1
Ungheria-*Belgio* 1-2
*Italia*-Spagna 2-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-0

Ma si intende tempi regolamentari, no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-1 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 0-2 (Spagna)
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-0 (Inghilterra)


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-2 POLONIA
Croazia-Portogallo 3-1 CROAZIA
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 3-0 GALLES
Francia-Irlanda 2-1 FRANCIA
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 GERMANIA
Ungheria-Belgio 1-2 BELGIO
italia spagna 1-0 ITALIA
inghilterra islanda 2-1 INGHILTERRA


----------



## Tic (23 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia * 0-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-1
Ungheria-*Belgio* 0-2
*Italia*-Spagna 0-0
Inghilterra-*Islanda* 1-1


----------



## Marilson (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-2
Croazia-Portogallo 2-0
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0
Francia-Irlanda 3-1
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-Belgio 0-1
Italia-Spagna 0-3
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia *0-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 3-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-1
*Francia*-Irlanda 1-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-*Belgio *0-2
Italia-*Spagna *0-4
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-0


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia * 1-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 3-1
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 1-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 3-0
Ungheria-*Belgio * 0-2
Italia-*Spagna* 1-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 2-1


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia* 0-2 
*Croazia*-Portogallo 1-0
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 3-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 4-0
Ungheria-*Belgio* 0-1
Italia-*Spagna* 0-0
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 1-1


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

*Svizzera-Polonia 1-2 Polonia
Croazia-Portogallo 2-2 Portogallo
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 3-1 Galles
Francia-Irlanda 1-0 Francia
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 Germania
Ungheria-Belgio 1-2 Belgio
Italia-Spagna 1-0 Italia
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-1 Inghilterra
*


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-0 (svizzera)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 (croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 (galles)
Francia-Irlanda 1-0 (francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 3-1 (germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-0 (ungheria)
Italia-Spagna 1-0 (italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 0-1 (islanda)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-2 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 3-1 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 1-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-3 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 1-1 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1 (Inghilterra)


----------



## Symon (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera - Polonia 1-1 *Polonia*
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 *Croazia*
Galles - Irlanda del Nord 1-0 *Galles*
Francia - Irlanda 1-1 *Irlanda*
Germania - Slovacchia 2-0 *Germania*
Ungheria - Belgio 0-0 *Belgio*
Italia - Spagna 0-0 *Italia*
Inghilterra - Islanda 3-1 *Inghilterra*


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-2 Polonia
Croazia-Portogallo 2-0 Croazia
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 Galles
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 Francia
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 Germania
Ungheria-Belgio 0-1 Belgio
Italia-Spagna 1-0 Italia
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1 Inghilterra


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0 - 0 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 2 - 1 
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2 - 0
Francia-Irlanda 1 - 0
Germania-Slovacchia 2 - 0
Ungheria-Belgio 1 - 2
Italia-Spagna 0 - 0 (Spagna)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2 - 1


----------



## mr.wolf (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 Svizzera
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 Croazia
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 Galles
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 Francia
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 Germania
Ungheria-Belgio 0-2 Belgio
Italia-Spagna 0-1 Spagna
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0 Inghilterra


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 Polonia
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 
Ungheria-Belgio 1-1 Belgio
Italia-Spagna 1-0 
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-1
Croazia-Portogallo 2-3
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
Francia-Irlanda 1-0
Germania-Slovacchia 1-0
Ungheria-Belgio 1-3
Italia-Spagna 1-0
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-0


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia *0-2
Croazia-*Portogallo *1-1 
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 3-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 2-0
Ungheria-*Belgio *0-2
*Italia*-Spagna 1-1
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 2-0


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-2 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 2-1 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-2 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 1-1 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-1 (Inghilterra)


----------



## robs91 (24 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 (POLONIA)
Croazia-Portogallo 1-0 (CROAZIA)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (GALLES)
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 (FRANCIA)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (GERMANIA)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-1 (BELGIO)
Italia-Spagna 1-1 (SPAGNA)
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-0 (INGHILTERRA)


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-1
Croazia-*Portogallo *2-2
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
Francia-Irlanda 2-0
Germania-Slovacchia 1-0
Ungheria-Belgio 1-2
*Italia*-Spagna 1-1
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1


----------



## juventino (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-1 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 3-1 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 1-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-1 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 0-0 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 1-1 (Inghilterra)


----------



## Sand (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-2 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 1-1 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 3-1 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-2 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 1-1 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0 (Inghilterra)


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-1 (POLONIA)
Croazia-Portogallo 1-1 (CROAZIA)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (GALLES)
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 (FRANCIA)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (GERMANIA)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-2 (BELGIO)
Italia-Spagna 0-1 (SPAGNA)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1 (INGHILTERRA)


----------



## Heaven (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 (Svizzera)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-0 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 1-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-1 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-3 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 2-0 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1 (Inghilterra)


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 0-2 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-0 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 1-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 3-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-3 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 0-3 (Spagna)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1 (Inghilterra)


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-*Polonia *0-1
*Croazia*-Portogallo 2-0
*Galles*-Irlanda del Nord 2-0
*Francia*-Irlanda 2-0
*Germania*-Slovacchia 3-1
Ungheria-*Belgio *0-3
Italia-*Spagna* 1-3
*Inghilterra*-Islanda 2-1


----------



## davoreb (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 (Svizzera)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-1 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-1 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 2-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-1 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 1-0 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0 (Inghilterra)


----------



## danykz (25 Giugno 2016)

*Svizzera-Polonia 0-2 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 1-0 (Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 2-1 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 2-1 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 2-0 (Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 1-2 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 2-1 (Italia)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-0 (Inghilterra)*


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Giugno 2016)

Svizzera-Polonia 1-1 (Polonia)
Croazia-Portogallo 2-2 ( Croazia)
Galles-Irlanda del Nord 1-0 (Galles)
Francia-Irlanda 1-0 (Francia)
Germania-Slovacchia 1-0 ( Germania)
Ungheria-Belgio 0-2 (Belgio)
Italia-Spagna 0-2 (Spagna)
Inghilterra-Islanda 2-1 (Inghilterra)


----------



## wfiesso (27 Giugno 2016)

*Quarti di finale*
*
Polonia*-Portogallo 2-0
Galles-*Belgio* 0-1
*Germania*-Italia 2-1
Francia-*Islanda* 1-2


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> *Quarti di finale*
> *
> Polonia*-Portogallo 2-0
> Galles-*Belgio* 0-1
> ...



ma si possono già mettere? Pensavo si dovesse aspettare l'input di [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ma si possono già mettere? Pensavo si dovesse aspettare l'input di [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]





dai potete iniziare come ha fatto wfiesso, scusatemi per il ritardo ma ho avuto problemi di connessione, a momenti neanche potevo inviare questo messaggio, sto scroccando la connessione del vicino 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dai potete iniziare come ha fatto wfiesso, scusatemi per il ritardo ma ho avuto problemi di connessione, a momenti neanche potevo inviare questo messaggio, sto scroccando la connessione del vicino
> 
> [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]



Per quello non hai ancora aggiornato la classifica


----------



## juventino (28 Giugno 2016)

Ok, posto subito.
Polonia-Portogallo 0-0 (passa il Portogallo)
Galles-Belgio 2-1 (passa il Galles)
Germania-Italia 2-0 (passa la Germania)
Francia-Islanda 1-0 (passa la Francia)


----------



## danykz (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1-0 (passa la Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 (passa il Belgio)
Germania-Italia 1-3 (passa l'Italia)
Francia-Islanda 0-0 (passa la Francia)


----------



## diavolo (28 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 2-2
Galles-*Belgio* 1-2
Germania-*Italia* 1-2
*Francia*-Islanda 2-1


----------



## DannySa (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1-2
Galles-Belgio 0-1
Germania-Italia 0-1
Francia-Islanda 1-0


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 2-1
Galles-*Belgio* 0-3
Italia-*Germania* 1-2
*Francia*-Islanda 3-1


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 2-0 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 (Belgio)
Germania-Italia 2-0 (Germania)
Francia-Islanda 2-0 (Francia)


----------



## Marilson (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 0-0
Galles-*Belgio* 0-3
Italia-*Germania* 0-3
*Francia*-Islanda 3-1


----------



## Nicco (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 1-1 
Galles-*Belgio* 0-2
*Italia*-Germania 1-1
*Francia*-Islanda 2-1


----------



## kolao95 (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 0-0 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 (Belgio)
Germania-Italia 1-1 (Italia)
Francia-Islanda 2-0 (Francia)


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 1-1
Galles-Belgio 0-2
Germania-Italia 1-2
Francia-Islanda 3-1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 3-0
Galles-Belgio 1-1 (Passa il Belgio ai rigori)
Germania-Italia 4-0
Francia-Islanda 1-1 (Passa la Francia ai rigori)


----------



## smallball (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 2-1 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 (Belgio)
Germania-Italia 0-1 (Italia)
Francia-Islanda 2-0 (Francia)


----------



## hiei87 (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1 - 1 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1 - 2
Germania-Italia 2 - 1
Francia-Islanda 1 - 0


----------



## Milo (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 1-1
Galles-*Belgio* 0-1
*Italia*-Germania 2-1
*Francia*-Islanda 2-0


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 0-2 Portogallo
Galles-Belgio 2-2 Galles
Germania-Italia 0-0 Italia
Francia-Islanda 3-1 Francia


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 1-1
Galles-*Belgio* 1-2
*Germania*-Italia 1-1
*Francia*-Islanda 3-0


mi mantengo scaramantico sull'Italia. Con la Spagna ha pagato (mentre io ho perso terreno).


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 0-0 (vince Portogallo ai supplementari 0-1)
*Galles*-Belgio 1-1 (vince Galles ai rigori)
*Germania*-Italia 2-0
*Francia*-Islanda 1-0


----------



## Liuke (28 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 2-1
Galles-*Belgio *0-2
*Germania*-Italia 2-0
*Francia*-Islanda 1-0


----------



## 666psycho (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1-2 (passa il Portogallo)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 (passa il Belgio)
Germania-Italia 1-1 (passa l'italia)
Francia-Islanda 0-0 (passa l islanda)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1-1 (passa il Portogallo)
Galles-Belgio 1-3
Italia-Germania 2-1
Francia-Islanda 2-1


----------



## Tic (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 1-1
Galles-*Belgio* 0-2
Germania-*Italia* 0-0
*Francia*-Islanda 2-1


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo *0-2
Galles-*Belgio *0-3
Germania-*Italia *1-1
*Francia*-Islanda 2-0


----------



## davoreb (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 0-1
Galles-Belgio 1-2
Germania-Italia 0-2
Francia-Islanda 2-0


----------



## Heaven (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia - Portogallo 2-1
Galles - Belgio 2-1
Germania - Italia 1-1
Francia - Islanda 3-0


----------



## Symon (28 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia* - Portogallo 1-1 
Galles - *Belgio* 1-3
Germania - *Italia* 0-0 
*Francia* - Islanda 1-1


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1-2 (passa il Portogallo)
Galles-Belgio 1-3 (passa il Belgio)
Germania-Italia 1-2 (passa l'Italia)
Francia-Islanda 2-1 (passa la Francia)


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Giugno 2016)

￼
Polonia-Portogallo 2-2 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 (Belgio)
Germania-Italia 1-1 (Italia)
Francia-Islanda 2-1 (Francia)


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 2-1
Galles-*Belgio *1-3
Germania-*Italia *1-2
*Francia*-Islanda 3-0


----------



## Butcher (29 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 2-1
Galles-*Belgio* 1-2
*Germania*-Italia 2-1
*Francia*-Islanda 3-1


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 1-1 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-2 
Germania-Italia 2-1
Francia-Islanda 2-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Giugno 2016)

*Polonia*-Portogallo 2-2
Galles-*Belgio* 1-2
Germania-*Italia* 1-1
*Francia*-Islanda 2-0


----------



## mr.wolf (29 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 0-0 Portogallo 
Galles-Belgio 1-3 Belgio
Germania-Italia 1-1 Italia
Francia-Islanda 2-0 Francia


----------



## robs91 (29 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 2-1
Galles-Belgio 0-2
Germania-Italia1-1 (Germania)
Francia-Islanda 2-1


----------



## BB7 (30 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-*Portogallo* 1-2
Galles-*Belgio* 0-2
*Germania*-Italia 1-0
*Francia*-Islanda 2-0


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 0-1 Portogallo
Galles-Belgio 0-2 Belgio
Germania-Italia 2-0 Germania
Francia-Islanda 2-0 Francia


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 2-1 (Polonia)
Galles-Belgio 1-0 (Galles)
Germania-Italia 1-2 (Italia)
Francia-Islanda 3-1 (Francia)


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Giugno 2016)

Polonia-Portogallo 0-1 (Portogallo)
Galles-Belgio 0-0 (Galles)
Germania-Italia 0-0 (Italia)
Francia-Islanda 2-0 (Francia)


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2016)

Eccomi XD


Galles-Belgio 0-1 (Belgio)
Germania-Italia2-0 (Germania)
Francia-Islanda 2-0 (Francia)


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2016)

*SEMIFINALI *
*
Portogallo-Galles
Germania-Francia*

Tempo fino al 6 luglio (ore 21)


[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 3-2
Germania-Francia 2-1


----------



## DannySa (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 2-1
Germania-Francia 1-0


----------



## Butcher (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Galles* 1-2
Germania-*Francia* 2-2


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo* - Galles 1 - 1 (supplementari Portogallo 2 - 1)
*Germania* - Francia 1 - 0


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-1 (passa il Galles)
Francia-Germania 0-1


----------



## diavolo (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Galles* 1-2
*Germania*-Francia 2-1


----------



## Milo (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Galles* 1-1
Germania-*Francia* 1-2


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 2-0
Germania-Francia 4-1


----------



## Heaven (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Galles 2-1
Germania - Francia 1-2


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 2-1 Portogallo
Germania-Francia 0-2 Francia


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (4 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
*Germania*-Francia 2-1


----------



## wfiesso (4 Luglio 2016)

Galles-*Portogallo* 1-1 
Francia-*Germania* 1-3


----------



## MissRossonera (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-1 (Galles)
Germania-Francia 2-1


----------



## smallball (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 2-1 Portogallo
Germania-Francia 0-1 Francia


----------



## 666psycho (4 Luglio 2016)

portogallo-galles 1-2 (galles)
Germania- Francia 3-1 (germania)


----------



## Tic (4 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
Germania-*Francia* 1-1


----------



## BB7 (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Galles* 2 -2
Germania-*Francia* 1 -1


----------



## Liuke (4 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
*Germania*-Francia 2-1


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-2
Germania-Francia 2-2 (Francia)


----------



## Marilson (4 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
Germania-Francia 2-1


----------



## Nicco (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Galles* 2-3
Germania-*Francia* 2-2


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 2-2 (Galles)
Germania-Francia 3-1


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 3-1
*Germania*-Francia 2-1


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-3 (passa il Galles)
Germania-Francia 2-1 (passa la Germania)


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-2 (GALLES)
Germania-Francia 0-1 (FRANCIA)


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Galles 1 - 1 (Portogallo)
Germania - Francia 1 - 1 (Francia)


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Luglio 2016)

*PRONOSTICI KOLAO95*

*Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
*Germania*-Francia 0-0


----------



## robs91 (5 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 2-1
Germania-Francia 1-1(Francia)


----------



## Symon (5 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - *Galles* 1-1
Germania - *Francia* 1-2


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 3-1
Germania-Francia 3-2


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
Germania-Francia 2-1


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Galles 2-1 (Portogallo)
Germania - Francia 1-2 (Francia)


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-0
Germania-Francia 1-2


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Galles 2-0
Germania-*Francia *1-1


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-1 (Portogallo)
Germania-Francia 2-0


----------



## davoreb (6 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-1 PORTOGALLO
Germania-Francia 2-1


----------



## mr.wolf (6 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Galles 1-0 Portogallo
Germania-Francia 1-1 Francia


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2016)

Germania-Francia 0-0 (Francia )


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

Vi informo che per la finale i punti raddoppiano. Quindi indovinare il risultato esatto varrà 10 punti, il segno esatto 4 e la vittoria di una delle due squadre 2 punti. La classifica la aggiorno domani, sono arrivato adesso a casa e non ce la faccio..

[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=1063]28Maggio2003[/MENTION] [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] [MENTION=2284]kolao95[/MENTION] [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] [MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] [MENTION=2419]dhorasoosarebbetitolare[/MENTION] [MENTION=1388]Interista Diventi Pazzo[/MENTION] [MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=145]Now i'm here[/MENTION] [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION] [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] [MENTION=276]Freddy Manson[/MENTION] [MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1065]Heaven[/MENTION] [MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] [MENTION=1069]666psycho[/MENTION] [MENTION=256]smallball[/MENTION] [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=199]Nicco[/MENTION] [MENTION=1245]davoreb[/MENTION] [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] [MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=2390]Sand[/MENTION] [MENTION=2209]Symon[/MENTION] [MENTION=2177]Willy Wonka[/MENTION] [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## wfiesso (8 Luglio 2016)

Francia-Portogallo 2-0


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Francia 0-3


----------



## juventino (8 Luglio 2016)

Francia-Portogallo 0-0 (1-0 Francia ai supplementari)


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Francia 1-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Luglio 2016)

Porto - Francia 1-2


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Luglio 2016)

portogallo - francia 1-4


----------



## diavolo (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Francia* 1-3


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *PRONOSTICI KOLAO95*
> 
> *Portogallo*-Galles 1-1
> *Germania*-Francia 0-0



Ma koala che fine ha fatto?? Si è dato alla latitanza o in caso di cessione aveva fatto voto di pellegrinaggio di fede?? Sarà in cammino per santiago???


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Francia 1-3


----------



## BB7 (8 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo* - Francia 2-1


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2016)

Francia - *Portogallo* - 0 - 1


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma koala che fine ha fatto?? Si è dato alla latitanza o in caso di cessione aveva fatto voto di pellegrinaggio di fede?? Sarà in cammino per santiago???



bannato per un mese


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> bannato per un mese



ahahhahah ma non lo facevo cosi disgraziato!!!
Non per essere indiscreto ma ,essendo relativamente nuovo sono 'ignorante' in materia di regolamento, si viene bannati per cosa??
Per ingiurie/offese/ volgarità???
P.s non dirmi di leggere il regolamento, mi scoccio.


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Francia 1-0


----------



## Nicco (8 Luglio 2016)

Scodata finale:

Portogallo-Francia 4-2


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo -* Francia* 2-3


----------



## Liuke (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Francia 1-2


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Francia 1 - 0 Portogallo


----------



## Tic (8 Luglio 2016)

*Portogallo*-Francia 2-1


----------



## DannySa (9 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Francia 0-1


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-*Francia* 1-1


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Francia 1 - 2


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo-Francia 0-1 (Francia)


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Luglio 2016)

Portogallo - Francia 0-3 (Francia)


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Luglio 2016)

Ecco il mio pronostico:

*Portogallo*-Francia 2-1


Stasera verso le 19 posto quelli che mi sono arrivati via mp


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Luglio 2016)

*Milo: Portogallo-Francia 1-2 (Francia)

Kolao 95: Portogallo-Francia 0-2 (Francia)

Dhorasoo: Portogallo-Francia 1-3 (Francia)

Fabry_cekko: Portogallo-Francia 0-2 (Francia)

Heaven: Portogallo-Francia 1-2 (Francia)

Robs91: Portogallo-Francia 1-1 (Francia)

Mr.wolf: Portogallo-Francia 0-2 (Francia)

Smallball: Portogallo-Francia 0-2 (Francia)*


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2016)

Azz, mi sono dimenticato.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Luglio 2016)

Dimenticato anch'io. Sono stato troppo impegnato a insultare il Condor...
Poco cambia, ero fuori dai giochi...Comunque, vince la Francia


----------

